# 46 new to FF & just starting out on fertility treatment



## lizziebeth (May 17, 2010)

We have been advised to go for egg donation as I understand my eggs are too old?, We were recommended Mr Gorgy does anyone have advise.  I had a very emotional first meeting with him when we told not to waste money on IVF but best course of action was Egg donation?


----------



## Every cloud.... (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi Lizziebeth

Welcome to FF, hope you find it useful and supportive.

Haven't any experience of Dr Gorgy as we're using Procreatec in Madrid but just wanted to wish you loads of luck and to say I understand what it feels like to be given the news of 'eggs too old' but hey-ho where there's a will there's way!!!


----------



## lizziebeth (May 17, 2010)

Hi SusanG 
thanks for your message & bless you I was feeling very alone and really not sure what I am doing.  Found this site & thought what the heck I really need to ask so many questions about egg donor & also just getting used to the site.  Wishing you so much luck.  
Lizziebeth


----------



## Every cloud.... (Mar 29, 2010)

No worries , if I can help with any of your questions please shout! 

We going out again next week, hopefully the flights will be OK, for our 2nd attempt. There are two frozen embryos waiting for their new Mum & Dad!!!!


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Lizziebeth


Im 45 in June this year, so our ages arent that far apart, I wouldnt undertake IVF with my own eggs, the chances are so slim its like gambling with your money when the odds are stacked at 98% against....the chance of success is less than 2% at our age.....whilst donor egg treatment is around 55%-65%(success rate)( dependant on clinic) so the odds of success are much better with donor eggs.
Its not as strange as you think, its not a baby you are having donated, just some genetic material that helps make your baby....your body actually makes the baby and you carry it and give birth....
there are lots and lost of clinics in Europe, you have to gather info and read the message boards and then take the plunge and make an appointment!!!
good luck!


Lily x


----------



## Lulu-belle (Nov 5, 2009)

Hi Lizziebeth

Can I just ask if you dont mind what the foundation was for the Dr's statement? I mean was it made solely because of your age or based on actual testing?


----------



## Red100 (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Lizziebeth,

I am new to FF and same age like you. I haven't had a chance to try naturally for about 5 years after 2 M/Cs. I know the chances of me getting pregnant naturally are zero (as well as with IVF, perhaps). I would love to know how you are getting on with your TTC. Please let us know.

Big hug,


----------



## Lirac (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi Lizziebeth,
Just wanted to wish you loads of luck for the journey ahead.
As you can see, my experience with DE was successful at the second attempt.
Took a while to get my head around it but didn't feel that I could face another m/c and wanted a healthy child (and healthy mummy) 
Haven't regretted it for a second!
Lirac


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I went to see the lovely Dr Jaya Parikh at the Lister today, she is well used to the older lady, she is compassionate and understanding and also if DE's are the answer, after she has done AMH and other bloods it is offered.  I was impressed with her honesty and compassion, and as I want surrogacy she was honest and said stick with ARGC.
Good Luck- defintely well worth an appt for an opinion.

ARGC also have success with older ladies but will only take you on if FSH is lower than 10 ish

Good Luck


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Lizziebeth,

As others have said, the chances of success are very low with your own eggs at 46. Miracles can and do happen but it would be a big financial, emotional and physical committment to put yourself through OE IVF - and your success rates would be 1-2% at most. I'm sure I've read somewhere that your chances of conceiving in your 40s are better when trying naturally than via IVF. However I assume you and your partner have already been trying for some time hence why you are now seeking treatment? 

Going for donor egg treatment puts your chances of success up to 50-60% but it's not a decision to be taken lightly and you may want to consider some counselling to think about the implications and what it would mean for you and your partner. 

If you do decide to go for DE treatment then you can either do this in the UK or abroad. There's lots of threads on this and I won't go into detail here but very briefly:

UK - can be long waiting lists, but not always. CRM and LWC in London claim to have 6-9 month waits which is relatively short. Cost is around £8000 per cycle. Donors are ID release so child can find out information/contact them when they turn 18. Donors are usually egg sharers undergoing IVF themselves (either for tubal factors, male infertility or often lesbian women) so you receive half of the eggs produced in exchange for effectively financially subsidising their IVF

Abroad - it's possible to find clinics with no waiting list at all. Cost varies - Spain/US easily as expensive as UK, but Czech Republic, Ukraine etc can be around half the price of UK cycle. Donors are anonymous so child (and you) will never have more than some basic physical characteristics. Donors are paid and are usually young women, you receive all the eggs from the cycle

Clearly there are pros and cons to UK vs abroad and you need to work out what is best for you. I've had DE tx at both LWC in London and Reprofit in Czech and am happy to answer any questions you may have if you want to PM me

re Dr Gorgy - he specialises in immune treatment (I am also a patient of his) - women who have had recurrent miscarriage or repeated failed IVF tx often have underlying immune issues which lead to the body rejecting the embyros (either at conception or later via miscarriage)
Dr Gorgy can run tests to establish whether you have immune issues and will prescribe the appropriate treatment for this. The tests are expensive - if you have the full lot done it's going to cost around £1500 or maybe more. So this is perhaps only something to pursue if you think you may have immune issues (some indicators are, aside from recurrent miscarriage or failure to conceive, if you or your close family suffer thyroid problems, or rhumatoid arthritis or other immune type conditions)
Check out the immunes board on here for more information about this - especially the Immune FAQ

If you decide to have DE tx either in the UK or abroad you can still be a patient of Dr G for immunes (but he does not offer DE treatment himself so you would need to find another clinic for this)

Wishing you the very best of luck, and as said, do PM me if questions
Suitcase
x


----------

